# Do Evapo-Rust and decals mix?



## guzziworksman (Dec 5, 2020)

Before I go soaking my parts in my go-to deruster, Evapo-Rust...will it damage decals?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 5, 2020)

I too am interested in knowing?


----------



## Robert Troub (Dec 5, 2020)

not on the FRAME...Chainguards are different I believe..some were screened on?  I would be very careful with those


----------



## Dogtown (Jan 3, 2021)

Robert Troub said:


> not on the FRAME...Chainguards are different I believe..some were screened on?  I would be very careful with those



Also be careful Evapo-Rust will lighten the paint. I did an AO bath and had a fender that was still a bit rusty and soaked it and i found it to lighten the color.


----------

